# Wed/Thur/Frid - Snapper/Sword/Tuna/Tiles?



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a waffling crew, so I am looking for a few experienced backups.

Current Agenda -

Sailing to a slip at surfside marina today.

Snapper fishing Tomorrow day.

Planning for Hilltops Tomorrow night for sword/tuna

Thurs back on the snapper.

Thurs Night, who knows, looking for ideas

Friday, sailing back to gtown, maybe hitting some spots in the morning

PM me with #s.

I think I have everything we need for the swordfishing, FYI, this is my first attempt


----------



## salty hook (Jun 19, 2014)

If I didn't have to work, I'd be all over it


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

Did you get to go Wednesday....I am trying to go Friday; but my buddy cannot go.....looking for 1 or 2 or go in another boat. PM me if interested.


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

How about 2 for Saturday 6/11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Im In*

I can go any or all days, LMK have a little gear and can pay my way. 5125529151


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

*Tuna Report*

Hey sorry guys, went out Thursday to Saturday to floaters, came back and slept for about 20 hours 

Was a decent trip for a first try. Lots of good/bad lessons to be learned. Will be working on doing more preperation before leaving the dock to maximize fishing sites. We missed the swords cause I didn't have enough stuff rigged and when we go on site, it was too snotty to prep, so I skipped it.

Full report: http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1951433


----------

